# EOS M with Magic Lantern, shutter cannot release



## Rocky (Oct 23, 2014)

I have been using ML since July 25 this year on my EOS-M with 8G SD card. No problem untill today. The problem: after the camera has been turn on, the EOS-M will AF but will not release the shutter. The only way to make it work is to release the lens and reinstall the lens (both with the camera on). I formated the SD card outside of the camera and use the same card, The camera functions normally (without ML). I use the same card to reinstall the same version of the ML. Same problem. Format the same card with the newest version of ML, same problem. Has anyone run into the similar probl;em?? Has anyone knows how to fix this problem???


----------



## tron (Oct 23, 2014)

You should ask this question to the ML forum too...


----------



## lintoni (Oct 23, 2014)

It seems to be a known bug. Found this on the last page of ML's EOS-M thread

http://magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=9741.425



> I may have found a fix for the shutterbug (not sure).
> The shutter bug always occurred when using the EF-M 18-55 IS STM lens.
> I changed the Custom Function "Release shutter without lens" to "Enable", restarted the camera and the shutter bug was gone.
> Since then I have not been able to replicate the shutter bug (not even by changing the setting to "Disable").
> It worked for me. I am using the sept 27 nightly build.


----------



## Khnnielsen (Oct 23, 2014)

Rocky said:


> I have been using ML since July 25 this year on my EOS-M with 8G SD card. No problem untill today. The problem: after the camera has been turn on, the EOS-M will AF but will not release the shutter. The only way to make it work is to release the lens and reinstall the lens (both with the camera on). I formated the SD card outside of the camera and use the same card, The camera functions normally (without ML). I use the same card to reinstall the same version of the ML. Same problem. Format the same card with the newest version of ML, same problem. Has anyone run into the similar probl;em?? Has anyone knows how to fix this problem???



It is possiple to download older versions of ML in the nightly builds section. You can use an older version without the bug, untill they fix it in a new version.


----------



## axtstern (Oct 23, 2014)

Sorry friend,

this is not a ML problem.
You have just managed to fry your electronics.

I have literally today bought myself a new EOS M as my old one came back from Canon unrepaired with a potential repair price beyond a new kit.

To give you more details:

I did not have the mL installed but connected the Tammy 18-200.
Initially I thought that the Tammy is a bad copy and returned it but afterwards I discovered that I now had to remove each and any lens to get the shutter to release. Excemption No 1: Not using the camera for a period more than 7 days: It will work once afterwards it returns to the same pattern.

I hoped that this was just a BIOS problem. Installing the latest BIOS : No help, Installing ML nighly build no help.

Excemption No 2: EFS 22mm works always (focus and shutter)

best reagards


----------



## Rocky (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for the above 3 answers. Unfortunately, none of these applies to me. I have enabled " shutter release without lens" since the first day that I use ML. I have tried different version of ML. My EOS-M functions Normally without ML, even now. The "official" position of ML is " SD card dependent". I am going to try another SD card and see what will happen.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 23, 2014)

I switch the SD Card to a Sanddisk Ultra, 4GB, class 4 ( I know, It is old). It works like a champ. No more "shutter bug". May be ML is right, It is "card dependent". But I still cannot explain why the same card has been working right for the last 3 months and suddenlybecome incompatable with ML.


----------



## philmoz (Oct 23, 2014)

Rocky said:


> I switch the SD Card to a Sanddisk Ultra, 4GB, class 4 ( I know, It is old). It works like a champ. No more "shutter bug". May be ML is right, It is "card dependent". But I still cannot explain why the same card has been working right for the last 3 months and suddenlybecome incompatable with ML.



I was able to reproduce this on my EOS-M. Only happens with the 18-55 lens, as others have reported.

I suspect it's a startup timing problem or race condition - an older card will take longer to load the ML code and thus change how ML and the Canon firmware interact.

I haven't done a lot of development with ML yet; but I have extensive experience with CHDK. If I get some time in the near future, I'll see if I can track it down.

Phil.


----------



## hibaaryan (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you so much! I was a bit concerned since i didn't want to have to buy the whole package with the 90ex just to trigger my flashes, you know since the m has no pop up. Thanks again. 


hiba aryan


----------



## bass3d (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi,

I have the shutter bug with the ef-m 11-22, but only under a certain condition: if I turn on the camera with the lens already set to the "open" position, the bug is there, the only way to get rid of it is to cycle the lens in the "park" position, then pulling out it again, or remove le lens.
No problem with the adapter for EF-s lenses.
No difference with whatever SD is used; it's a lens-camera issue.

Thanks
Stefano 
Italy


----------



## Rocky (Jan 16, 2015)

bass3d said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the shutter bug with the ef-m 11-22, but only under a certain condition: if I turn on the camera with the lens already set to the "open" position, the bug is there, the only way to get rid of it is to cycle the lens in the "park" position, then pulling out it again, or remove le lens.
> No problem with the adapter for EF-s lenses.
> ...


Have you try to use a SLOWER ( may be a class 4 card) SD card? It may worth a trial. A slower SD card fix my problem.


----------



## andrewflo (Feb 9, 2015)

This is a common problem with the EOS M and Magic Lantern (particularly with the zoom EF-M lenses).

The way to fix this is while the problem is occurring and the camera is ON:

1) Unlock your lens and twist it as if removing it
2) You don't have to remove the lens, just twist it to the fully unlocked position
3) Twist your lens back secure and fully reattached
4) See if it works!

Good luck!


----------



## Rocky (Feb 10, 2015)

andrewflo said:


> This is a common problem with the EOS M and Magic Lantern (particularly with the zoom EF-M lenses).
> 
> The way to fix this is while the problem is occurring and the camera is ON:
> 
> ...


This problem can be fixed by using a slower (Class 4) SD card. Twisting the lens is too much work.


----------



## Zv (Feb 10, 2015)

I had this same issue using ML and the 11-22 lens. I thought I broke my M at the time but now I know it's a card issue. I just ended up uninstalling ML in the end. 

A slow low capacity card solves one problem but creates another two.


----------

